# Stolen 4wheeler santa fe tx!!!



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Yesterday around 1230 4wheeler n trailer was stolen from house. Truck last seen driving down hwy646 headed towards hwy 2004. white single cab ford long wheel base late 80's early 90's model has silver tool box in back and papers tags no front licenses plate.
here are the pictures we have of the truck and suspect. we have more pics as well that the police have.


----------

